# New epson small format Dye Sub printer - Surecolor SC-F100



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

https://www.epson.co.uk/insights/article/epson-announces-its-first-a4-dye-sublimation-printer-the-surecolor-sc-f100



Just launched in Europe - don't know if it is available elsewhere - quoting December delivery.
Looks to be about the same price as the Sawgrass SG500, so not cheap, but ecotanks so savings on the ink. Less need for custom ICC profiles ( assuming there is a good range of paper available), and no invalidated warranty.

Interesting development, being this is the first manufacturer to directly compete with SG in this sector.
How long before they introduce an A3+/13" model?


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Pretty cool for the desktop market especially new users who do not have to worry about piecing together all the parts then coming on the forum trying to make it all work together.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

PedalJustPedal said:


> Pretty cool for the desktop market especially new users who do not have to worry about piecing together all the parts then coming on the forum trying to make it all work together.


It is likely to put the cat amongst the pigeons for all of the Sawgrass suppliers who rely on new users. Cheaper ink costs and far better brand recognition of Epson over SG.


----------



## PedalJustPedal (Nov 26, 2019)

Curious if Epson implemented the automatic micro head clean on this printer? They are giving a year or 6K page warranty so assuming they have a way around the head clogging issue.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

What am I missing? As a consumer, I'm not understanding the 5x price difference in value in this $1k printer that I wouldn't get from, say for example, dye sublimation converted ET-2720 that does A4 for about $200. Is the Precisioncore printhead all that? Slick marketing from the Epson engineering team wants to persuade me, but I'm not sure I should be that impressed.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

TeedUp said:


> As a consumer, I'm not understanding the 5x price difference in value in this $1k printer that I wouldn't get from, say for example, dye sublimation converted ET-2720 that does A4 for about $200.


You are absolutely right.
It's just marketing hype + Epson's "superior" ink formulation.
The same apply for the SC-F500 which is identical to the SC-T3100x, and cost double the price the otherwise identical SC-T3100N.
It does work, because many people buy just one printer (or one printer per location) and prefer to have a stock machine, under warranty.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

TeedUp said:


> What am I missing? As a consumer, I'm not understanding the 5x price difference in value in this $1k printer that I wouldn't get from, say for example, dye sublimation converted ET-2720 that does A4 for about $200. Is the Precisioncore printhead all that? Slick marketing from the Epson engineering team wants to persuade me, but I'm not sure I should be that impressed.


There is an interesting point that you are missing (which is why I posted in the first place).
On 30th September Sawgrass were the only company offering an out of the box, manufacturer warranteed, fully profiled sub printer.
On 1st October one of the worlds best known printer manufacturers p#ssed all over their fireworks.

You are the only person quoting $1k for the printer.
European price is 395 euro ( £350) which is similar to the SG500.

Until we know the printer on which this is based any comparison to the 2720 is not comparing apples to apples.
Most of us on the forum know enough to find our own solution - either cheaper ( 2720) or better (L805) or bigger (L1800). This is not a printer that I would be interested in, but there are plenty who will be - which could be the start of a seismic shift in the dye sub industry.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

September 31st?


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

DrivingZiggy said:


> September 31st?


I think they use a different calendar on the other side of the pond! lol

(I am sure they miss typed and meant it to say sept. 30th)


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

DrivingZiggy said:


> September 31st?


Edited just for you. Silly mistake, please pardon me and accept my profound, heartfelt apologies.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

PatWibble said:


> You are the only person quoting $1k for the printer.


Well, I guess that's what happens when I quote data from the google page results for printer models that are apparently available in EU and not US? But the point is pretty much the same, at least until Nov 31st.


----------



## designpal (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm thinking of trying out sublimation printing. Any ideas if the current technology allows quality printing on 50 / 50 cotton polyester fabric?









Sell Singapore


Sell Singapore. 10 次赞. 社群




www.facebook.com


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

designpal said:


> I'm thinking of trying out sublimation printing. Any ideas if the current technology allows quality printing on 50 / 50 cotton polyester fabric?


It's not the technology, it's the fabric. The print quality will improve as the polyester count increases. Same as always.


----------



## TeedUp (Apr 22, 2020)

DrivingZiggy said:


> It's not the technology, it's the fabric.


Or, more precisely, the chemistry.


----------



## 34Ford (Mar 19, 2010)

Curious about this printer. All of the youtube videos are spanish with no CC though.


----------



## designpal (Jul 25, 2013)

DrivingZiggy said:


> It's not the technology, it's the fabric. The print quality will improve as the polyester count increases. Same as always.


So 50 /50 will not produce a print with bright colors? Do you happen to have any links that show the results of a 50 / 50 prints using sublimation printers?

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

designpal said:


> So 50 /50 will not produce a print with bright colors? Do you happen to have any links that show the results of a 50 / 50 prints using sublimation printers?
> 
> Thanks!


----------

